
Show HN: 3v1 Pomodoro timer, Time tracker and Task manager - petr-nagy
https://www.tomatoid.com/?pk_campaign=v2l&pk_source=hn
======
petr-nagy
Hey guys, I just wanted to show you one of my side-projects. Do you have any
questions, feedback or criticism?

